# Hooch 8/26/2009



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Our ex daughter-in law Donna, who we love dearly, lost her beloved GSD Hooch tonight to bone cancer. He and his GSD doggy brother Deuce loved coming here to Camp Pappy for visits. They would swim and walk the woods and loved their "pappy". Donna is heartbroken and Deuce is already looking for his brother. 
Please send good thoughts their way. We will miss Hooch.

Hooch on the left and Deuce on the right.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. Run Run Free!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

What handsome boys. I'm very sorry your loss. I know you'll help Donna get through this terrible time.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Camp Pappy I am so sorry to hear this. I am sure when they where staying with you this past spring they had a great time together with you, jsut try to remember Houch like that.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hugs from us to you in this hard time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Hooch. Please take good care and give my best to all of your family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What beautiful dogs. I'm so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your familys loss...what a beautiful boy he was! I hope everyone is comforted by the many fond memories you have of the times you spent together.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of Hooch too his family. How wonderful that he had an extended family to love him and enjoy. Run free, Hooch and send you brother some canine stars comfort.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart just breaks hearing this news. I am so sorry to hear of Hooch's passing. Please let your family know they are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Donna just sent me a YouTube of Hooch & Deuce Howling. Too funny!
This was a few weeks before Hooch passed away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwJHiC5KV4


----------

